# First Cruze in the World with Paddle Shifters.



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello guys! Just to let you all know. Another project of mine.

Alcantara interior plus Camaro Steering Wheel with Paddle Shift WORKING.








































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CMKr9SDS0k&feature=youtu.be


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID1u9Kca9DY&feature=youtu.be

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Alcantara....so much better than the cloth that's all over the place. Cool project!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep that is a first and definitely cool . Did you have to have a a updated computer flash for that steering wheel ?


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

I wish i could see the pictures. Dropbox is blocked at work. 

Lame.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

We developed a circuit that thicks the BCM to think that the signal it is receiving come from the OEM shifter.

Unfortunately, for now, only we can install it. People willing to bring the car to me will have it installed with everything included (new camaro 2ss steering wheel, installation) for something between 1k usd. It they already have the wheel, it will be around 500 usd. We are thinking about building a plug n play circuit and start selling. But thats not granted.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

looks amazing. Love the alcantara and that steering wheel looks sharp. how much larger diameter is it than a stock cruze steering wheel? Also does having a tune affect the operation of the shift paddles?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

prince_bigd said:


> looks amazing. Love the alcantara and that steering wheel looks sharp. how much larger diameter is it than a stock cruze steering wheel? Also does having a tune affect the operation of the shift paddles?


the wheel is basically the same. If you forget the paddle shifts, it's plug n play and just the chrome piece and the SS logo are different. 

The paddle works just like if you were shifting from the knob. The circuit was connected in parallel to it, so the car thinks it's the knob who's making the changes.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

too bad it seems that the camaro wheel only came in black :/ wouldnt exactly match my cocoa and neutral leather..... but man i love the idea of those paddle shifters.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

prince_bigd said:


> too bad it seems that the camaro wheel only came in black :/ wouldnt exactly match my cocoa and neutral leather..... but man i love the idea of those paddle shifters.


The wheel I bought came in black leather and red stitching. And the ebay user I bought the alcantara has in in other colors (ultra suede)


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

So do you still need to move the stick over to manual mode and then you can control through the paddles or do the paddles work regardless of the position of the stick?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> So do you still need to move the stick over to manual mode and then you can control through the paddles or do the paddles work regardless of the position of the stick?


Yes, I have to put in manual mode. Otherwise, the car doesn't know what to do.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry to pop your bubble, but this isn't the first Cruze that comes with paddle shifters.

The Koreans have already developed a box that does this. You tap both paddle shifts to move in and out of manual mode, and then left/right to shift down/up respectively.

I had mine installed in Malaysia, where a few Cruzes there have already had this installed. I brought in the Chevy Camaro LS1 flat-bottomed steering wheel with the paddle shifts. Apparently lots of Cruzes in Korea have already installed this.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.508830232470972.114783.311007278919936&type=1


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

perlionex said:


> Sorry to pop your bubble, but this isn't the first Cruze that comes with paddle shifters.
> 
> The Koreans have already developed a box that does this. You tap both paddle shifts to move in and out of manual mode, and then left/right to shift down/up respectively.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know this method.. And appearently it is more intrusive then mine. Well, good to know there is another way, even tho seems to be much more expensive then I'm willing to sell mine when its done.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Ha, beat me to it! Nicely done, and the matching dash trim to the wheel looks great!

I'm planning to pick up a Camaro wheel with paddle shifters later this month, but I have a manual Eco... I have other plans for the paddle switches. My plan was to get the wheel installed, figure out getting the signal from the paddle switches and leave the automatic gear switch circuitry for someone else to figure out.

Are there wire connections to the paddle shift pins exiting the clockspring in the steering column, or did you have to source the pins for the connectors to get the signal through? If you sourced them, do you mind sharing the source?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Ha, beat me to it! Nicely done, and the matching dash trim to the wheel looks great!
> 
> I'm planning to pick up a Camaro wheel with paddle shifters later this month, but I have a manual Eco... I have other plans for the paddle switches. My plan was to get the wheel installed, figure out getting the signal from the paddle switches and leave the automatic gear switch circuitry for someone else to figure out.
> 
> Are there wire connections to the paddle shift pins exiting the clockspring in the steering column, or did you have to source the pins for the connectors to get the signal through? If you sourced them, do you mind sharing the source?


You can do anything with it. I just don't see what.. We will adapt the shift for the volume buttons in another car here (not the cruze)

The connector in the steering column has empty spaces for you to connect the wires needed. So the wheel has the pins connected to the paddles and you just have to put the wires in the right empty space in the steering column. (Sorry if there is any english mistakes..)


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

EvertonCa said:


> The connector in the steering column has empty spaces for you to connect the wires needed. So the wheel has the pins connected to the paddles and you just have to put the wires in the right empty space in the steering column. (Sorry if there is any english mistakes..)


So if I understand correctly, the harness connector that goes from the steering column to the clockspring already has pins in it that you just need to connect wires to? If so, that's awesome!

When I say clockspring I'm referring to the rotary electrical connector that connects the steering wheel controls to the harness in the steering column. Thanks for the info!


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> So if I understand correctly, the harness connector that goes from the steering column to the clockspring already has pins in it that you just need to connect wires to? If so, that's awesome!
> 
> When I say clockspring I'm referring to the rotary electrical connector that connects the steering wheel controls to the harness in the steering column. Thanks for the info!


Yes, that's what I met. We just connect the wires in the right spot from the connector and soldered it in the circuit we made.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

EvertonCa said:


> Yes, that's what I met. We just connect the wires in the right spot from the connector and soldered it in the circuit we made.


Nice info sir! Thanks! You have saved me some time and planning for sure! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Nice info sir! Thanks! You have saved me some time and planning for sure! :th_dblthumb2:


you are welcome!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow good job Everton. In 2 threads you've managed to solve 2 mysteries us in the US have not been able to. Swapping HU's and adding paddles to the autos. Nice to have access to the electronic configurations huh.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Nice info sir! Thanks! You have saved me some time and planning for sure! :th_dblthumb2:


Just remembered.. That's with MY car and the brazilian Cruze. I don't think the american cruze will be different, but just to let you know that's not because my car is this way that your car has to be the same way!


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Mick said:


> Wow good job Everton. In 2 threads you've managed to solve 2 mysteries us in the US have not been able to. Swapping HU's and adding paddles to the autos. Nice to have access to the electronic configurations huh.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


hehe thanks! I'm always looking for new things to do with the car... The next step is to adapt the rear view camera in the OEM HU.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

EvertonCa said:


> Just remembered.. That's with MY car and the brazilian Cruze. I don't think the american cruze will be different, but just to let you know that's not because my car is this way that your car has to be the same way!


Good point... I'll check it out. Thanks again!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad I didn't spend money on a leather Cruze wheel, now I can try to do what you did! That's greatness!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

EvertonCa said:


> We developed a circuit that thicks the BCM to think that the signal it is receiving come from the OEM shifter.
> 
> Unfortunately, for now, only we can install it. People willing to bring the car to me will have it installed with everything included (new camaro 2ss steering wheel, installation) for something between 1k usd. It they already have the wheel, it will be around 500 usd. We are thinking about building a plug n play circuit and start selling. But thats not granted.


It was something i thought about since i have my Cruze, lol, im sure i'll contact you in the futur.


----------



## 500ef (Nov 7, 2011)

I know Everton from brazilian Cruze's forum. He is an admin there...

I did one upgrade on my cruze's ignition system, with an aftermarket brazilian CDI module (allows spark plugs gap of 0,55in / 1,4mm instead the original 0,24in / 0,6mm).

People use to say I'm crazy. But Everton is the crazy one.

He has one or two missing parts on his head. So, from times to times he has some ideas like this and disassemble his car, just to see how things works...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

500ef said:


> ...aftermarket brazilian CDI module (allows spark plugs gap of 0,55in / 1,4mm instead the original 0,24in / 0,6mm).


For which engine? Do you have any more information you can share about this?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 500ef (Nov 7, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> For which engine? Do you have any more information you can share about this?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



GM only sells 1.8 N/A in Brazil.

I updated one old post (about 2 years), when I started this project and ask for some help here on cruzetalk forum.

Link: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...in-ignition-coil-plug-diagram.html#post347506


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

500ef said:


> I know Everton from brazilian Cruze's forum. He is an admin there...
> 
> I did one upgrade on my cruze's ignition system, with an aftermarket brazilian CDI module (allows spark plugs gap of 0,55in / 1,4mm instead the original 0,24in / 0,6mm).
> 
> ...


Shut up hehhe You're the crazy one here =D


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm thinking about building a DIY kit, with something like a really nicelly done button in the OEM cruze wheel. Does someone know something like this that I can use for that? This way I can sell the kit much easier, with the circuit plug n play and you just have to connect the wires and adapt the "paddles"


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I would think for the cost of a Camaro wheel, roughly $200, most people would just go that route?

If you were looking to add a momentary switch to the back of the Cruze wheel on either side, I don't think cosmetics would be a huge concern since they would be pretty well hidden. That could be a low cost option that would keep the factory wheel.


----------



## 500ef (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree... You can offer 2 kits.

One cheaper, with switch buttons placed at stock wheel and other, with camaro's wheel...


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Thats the idea. For the ones who want the camaro wheel, they will get that. And for the ones that just one the paddles, the buttons. 

I would like some advice on the buttons, not because I want a good looking button, but I want a good to click with the fingers, and it must be a little big.


----------



## RED (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, sorry for my english )) i already have camaro steering wheel with paddles installed on my cruze, and now i thinking how to make them work properly, i'm engineer, but have no free time enough for my ideas ))). Maybe you can sell one kit? Or can i buy electronic diagram only? Thanks.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

RED said:


> Hi, sorry for my english )) i already have camaro steering wheel with paddles installed on my cruze, and now i thinking how to make them work properly, i'm engineer, but have no free time enough for my ideas ))). Maybe you can sell one kit? Or can i buy electronic diagram only? Thanks.


we are almost done with the plug n play circuit. When it's ready, I will let you know!


----------



## RED (Sep 9, 2013)

Great! I'll be waiting.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Great news! The plug n play kit is ready! Now everyone will be able to install by themselves!

We will be asking US$400,00 + shipping from brazil (small box!) for the kit, without the steering wheel.

The kit will come with eveything you need to install + instructions!

Anyone interested? PM me!


----------



## RED1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Look in PM


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you for the purchase red. For anyone who's feeling insecure I made an eBay listing for the item. I think this makes the purchase a little more secure for you.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Link? Pics?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Link? Pics?


Paddle Shifters Adaptor Kit for Chevy Cruze | eBay


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

ZL1 alcantara steering wheel installed.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Dude, this is awesome!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok I reviewed this and I am a little confused. What is the function of the kit? The switches on steering column should act the same as the switches on the shifter. Running the wiring through the column using the existing connector should be easy enough. Tapping into the leads that run from the shifter to the ECM should be easy. 

Why are you faking a signal, the steering shifters if wired in correctly should create the signal. The ECM shouldn't be able to tell where the signal is coming from. It's either going to get 20 Mah digital signal from the paddle (or 5v/12v) or from the console shifter and then act on that signal. 

Unless I am missing something. I want to do this same thing on my Malibu. The steering wheel is $180, other than that it should be minimal cost to run it correctly. 

The kit looks cool, but unless there is a technical reason for it, it looks like overkill.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Quazar said:


> Ok I reviewed this and I am a little confused. What is the function of the kit? The switches on steering column should act the same as the switches on the shifter. Running the wiring through the column using the existing connector should be easy enough. Tapping into the leads that run from the shifter to the ECM should be easy.
> 
> Why are you faking a signal, the steering shifters if wired in correctly should create the signal. The ECM shouldn't be able to tell where the signal is coming from. It's either going to get 20 Mah digital signal from the paddle (or 5v/12v) or from the console shifter and then act on that signal.
> 
> ...


it ain't that easy... The signal sent from the paddles are not the same as the shift knob.. The circuit had to be created to receive the signal from the paddles and fake the correspondent shift knob signal to the BCM.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

EvertonCa said:


> it ain't that easy... The signal sent from the paddles are not the same as the shift knob.. The circuit had to be created to receive the signal from the paddles and fake the correspondent shift knob signal to the BCM.





EvertonCa said:


> it ain't that easy... The signal sent from the paddles are not the same as the shift knob.. The circuit had to be created to receive the signal from the paddles and fake the correspondent shift knob signal to the BCM.


How is it different if you tap into the exact same wiring? You should be running the same wires going to the shifter switch into the steering switch. The paddle shifters are the same switch, or should be based on the vehicle wiring schematic. 

Is your box eliminating the need to put it into manual mode? Short of that the systems in all 3 cars work the same, switch into manual mode telling the ECM, actually it should be telling the TCM to switch profiles and accept input signals. After this it's a matter of sending one of 2 signals telling the TCM to shift up or down if the RPMs are within parameters. 

I guess I'll just have to test it out on the vehicle to see for myself. If you can't tell me I get it, there is only a couple of things that kit could possibly do.  

$460?? Nice.....



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Quazar said:


> How is it different if you tap into the exact same wiring? You should be running the same wires going to the shifter switch into the steering switch. The paddle shifters are the same switch, or should be based on the vehicle wiring schematic.
> 
> Is your box eliminating the need to put it into manual mode? Short of that the systems in all 3 cars work the same, switch into manual mode telling the ECM, actually it should be telling the TCM to switch profiles and accept input signals. After this it's a matter of sending one of 2 signals telling the TCM to shift up or down if the RPMs are within parameters.
> 
> ...


i don't get it all the hate about it? You think this is to expensive? Don't buy it! It is that simple! I'm not here offering you something bought on aliexpress for 10 bucks and selling it for 500. I'm selling a solution that NO ONE, even you, came up with! Why should I simply tell you what it does for free? [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
If you think it's that easy, do it in your car and create a thead on how to do it for free![/COLOR]


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

By the way. I don't know how the Malibu works, only Cruze, sonic, Camaro etc. but if you have manual shifting on the shift knob, good luck trying your theory. Just don't burn your BCM


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

are these kits still available? if so, the thread says 400, but ebay says 460?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Evofire said:


> are these kits still available? if so, the thread says 400, but ebay says 460?



Yes, it is.

i had to change the price because I sold one and eBay charged me 40 dollars... I forgot about the eBay taxes. I'm even thinking about removing then add because every month I have to pay a fee to eBay too..

but it buying from anywhere that does not charge me anything, then price is 400usd


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

and how much to include the wheel?

I am intereseted in this, but would it be more cost effective for me to source the wheel myself?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Evofire said:


> and how much to include the wheel?
> 
> I am intereseted in this, but would it be more cost effective for me to source the wheel myself?


I could sell you with the wheel, but it will cost a lot more, since I have to import the wheel, make the mod and send to you..

you can buy the wheel in some dealer and I will send you the kit and the instructions for the mod. But if you still want the complete kit, it will cost over 1000usd (brazil charges 72% in taxes)


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

the actual steering wheel gets modded? what year and model does the wheel need to come from?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Evofire said:


> the actual steering wheel gets modded? what year and model does the wheel need to come from?


we've upgrades the circuit to SMD. This way the circuit can be put inside the steering wheel. But in this cases, we but the circuit in a little enclosure, and you hide it in the center console

any camaro wheel that looks like the cruze wheel ( SS, ZL1, etc) and, obviously, has paddle shifters.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

For those who cannot afford to buy this kit I am working a low cost alternative. For those who are wondering I work for a company who makes shifters. I have been discussing this with the lead electrical engineer and the main issue to be concerned with is:

There are 2 options, the paddles are either pulse (momentary) or resistive . I have the steering wheel on order, once I know what the steering wheel is I will know what the shifter is, since it has been stated they are different. Then you simply have to convert the signal. 

Is about 5 - 10$ in components to change the signal yourself. The steering wheel is $161 + shipping on gmpartsdirect. Its the same for 2012 -2014 so a junk yard may have it a as well. The V6 has sheering shifters without the SS logo.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Quazar said:


> For those who cannot afford to buy this kit I am working a low cost alternative. For those who are wondering I work for a company who makes shifters. I have been discussing this with the lead electrical engineer and the main issue to be concerned with is:
> 
> There are 2 options, the paddles are either pulse (momentary) or resistive . I have the steering wheel on order, once I know what the steering wheel is I will know what the shifter is, since it has been stated they are different. Then you simply have to convert the signal.
> 
> Is about 5 - 10$ in components to change the signal yourself. The steering wheel is $161 + shipping on gmpartsdirect. Its the same for 2012 -2014 so a junk yard may have it a as well. The V6 has sheering shifters without the SS logo.


Great. When (if) you create yours, you can make your charity thread. I'm not here to make everyone a favor. I'm selling something that took time and study + tests that no one came up with before. If everything would be selled for their cost price, we would have iPhones for 100usd.

and it's easy to have an idea when someone else already had right?


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

Any updates? Prices? Pics?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

fernando8877 said:


> Any updates? Prices? Pics?


my kit is still available.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

You may have the first Cruze with paddle shifters, but I may have the first Cruze with a MANUAL and paddle shifters.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> You may have the first Cruze with paddle shifters, but I may have the first Cruze with a MANUAL and paddle shifters.


Heheh corvette style


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Is it possible to talk to the BCM through the CAN and forge a packet to shift up or down as if it were in the manual mode or is the module separated. I am not familiar with car computing that much, but have explored the possibilities with the can bus on a Toyota Prius (pretty scary actually).


----------



## slanus13 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is this kit still available?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

slanus13 said:


> Is this kit still available?


yes, it is


----------



## massineri (Feb 29, 2016)

EvertonCa said:


> yes, it is


price please


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

massineri said:


> price please


I answered your PM


----------



## massineri (Feb 29, 2016)

EvertonCa said:


> I answered your PM


me too


----------



## theartisthugo (Nov 3, 2015)

Is this kit still available?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

just buy a Camaro or SS sedan steering wheel and do what I did.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/210882-eddies-2014-cruze-slow-build.html


----------

